# water leaking out heating furnace



## eazacon2001 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a Heil furnace that has a problem it leaks water that is supposed to go to the condensation pump, this leak comes from the exhaust pipe that goes out from the induce motor. I am wondering how can i correct this. Please help any body.


----------



## acefurnacefixer (Nov 24, 2006)

You should be able to clean out a trap of some sort, then just make sure all clamps are tight.


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi eazacon2001

There are rubber grommets that attch the PVC pipe to the inducer assy. Check the clamps on these, they are also a potential place for a condensate leak. You will also have a piece called a condensate trap as acefurnacefixer pointed out. The rubber hoses going to these sometimes swell and will split. Check all this stuff, if you need more help one of us on here will give it a try.

Good luck 
Rusty


----------



## Irishking23 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a Heil 7000 gas furnace which is about 14 years old and it leaks water down onto the basement floor. This furnace has a weird looking PVC exhaust pipe with a cuplike fitting that loads up with water and overflows down onto the floor. Called a furnace man who came out and he took the PVC piping apart and cleaned it. He said he could hear some kind of a float inside it which he assumed was dirty and got stuck causing water to accumulate and overflow down onto the floor. He reassembled the piping. It is still loading up with water and spilling down onto the floor near the drain. The water runs the other way towards the sewage ejector pump pit.

Is it normal for the cuplike fitting in the PVC exhaust pipe to load up with water and overflow?

is there a better solution for this problem?


----------



## Irishking23 (Dec 17, 2007)

so far the furnace man has had no luck locating a new PVC exhaust trap for my Heil 7000 gas furnace,,,Model Number NUGK100DH11. That is the part that is accumulating water and leaking. Anyone know where I could possibly get one?


----------



## Irishking23 (Dec 17, 2007)

here are the links showing the PVC exhaust pipe contraption leaking water down onto the basement floor.

http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg303/Irishking23/

the furnace guy said it wasn't normal to have this amount of water buildup in the cuplike contraption.


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

If he can't fix that call a new contractor, that should have been a one shot repair.


----------



## Irishking23 (Dec 17, 2007)

bigMikeB
It's going to take him two shots because he said he had to order a new part for that PVC exhaust pipe-trap where water continues to accumulate and spill over onto the basement floor. We shall see.


----------



## Irishking23 (Dec 17, 2007)

Update: a new PVC exhaust/trap contraption was installed on my Heil furnace but the new one also started loading up with water and leaking down onto the basement floor. Today I learned that the installer failed to glue the PVC joints and that caused the water leakage. The installer glued them and I am waiting for the glue to dry before firing up that downstairs furnace.


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a similar heater from 1990 labeled Kenmore but made by Heil. I installed it myself. In my system all 2" PVC pipes are glued except the connection to the exhaust fan (rubber boot with stainless clamps) and the threaded cap on the end of the vertical pipe. The runoff should come from the vinyl tube extending down although in your closeup pic it doesn't look as it is facing the drain but out of it. You may need to move or trim that hose so it faces the drain like the AC 3/4" pipe shown to the left.


----------



## Irishking23 (Dec 17, 2007)

Handyman, thanks for the wise advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## Irishking23 (Dec 17, 2007)

UPDATE:
BigMike and Handyman had the same suggestion to get that vinyl tube positioned correctly over the floor drain. My furnace man finally did this yesterday morning and the water leakage problem now appears to be resolved.

http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg303/Irishking23/


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

A relatively simple fix !!!


----------



## Irishking23 (Dec 17, 2007)

Handyman, it may have been a simple fix but it took them approximately 3 to 4 attempts to finally get there. BigMike and you gave me the solution and I passed it along to the furnace guy.

Hallelujah!!!!! No more water flowing around on the basement floor by the furnace.


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

3 or 4 ? WOW!!! In my situation the tube goes directly into a condensate pump (same pump used for AC condensation) since I have no basement floor drains.


----------



## Irishking23 (Dec 17, 2007)

yes 3 to 4 separate call back trips to get the water leakage problem resolved. Apparently my furnace service contractor isn't interested in making money.


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Amazing! They must like your hospitality. 

It wouldn't have taken very long to see water running from a 1/2 or 3/4" tube to the drain. They could have even forced it to drain using a cup or so of water from an external source to test it.


----------



## Irishking23 (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL Handyman, that's what happens when a furnace service repair company has a Laurel and Hardy crew. LOL

My respect and esteem for good, experienced, analytical and competent furnace and ac people has grown immensely over this water leakage fiasco.


----------



## Haro (Jul 24, 2014)

Coleman gas furnace- sounds like we are on the same topic.
I know I have relay that "sticks" keeping blower motor running when AC turns off. I suspect I need to replace board p/n 031-01267-001A, but before opportunity I heard blower running and went to check for sure. Found floor wet and opened face of furnace and found bottom tray of furnace filled with water. I noticed above furnace on stack that contains AC condenser (?) there are 2 ports. One has hose attached and other does not. The one without hose saw water spraying out when I manually turned furnace switch on and stopped when I turned furnace off. Obviously water has been running down inside furnace as I see rust on the trays inside furnace. Need help to understand what is happening and what to do to fix, beside replace board. I can not tell how many hours blower has been running with AC at set temperature.


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a Coleman gas (propane) furnace and soon after it was installed last year, it started leaking water. It turns out that there is a reservoir for the furnace condensation that is plastic that was cracked in several different places and leaking instead of going out the drain pipe. In my case it probably had cracked during shipping or installation (possibly even before shipment). You probably will need to call your hvac company to order/ replace it and/or the drain hose/ pipe.


----------



## Bitters (May 28, 2014)

Your primary drain is clogged up. Clean that out and that will stop the water coming from the backup drain.


----------



## Haro (Jul 24, 2014)

*water leaking from gas furnace*

Hey, Thanks. I finally calmed down and got into furnace issues more.
1. Yes took door off plenum and saw condensation tray. Looks like drainage elbow that comes out of stack got somehow turned up not allowing water to drain throught tube connected to elbow and floor drain. Still do not know what second fitting hole is next to drainage elbow hole? I just put duct tape over it as cool air blows out now. 
2. Original issue was blower fan would not turn off so from reading sounded like a stuck relay. Have friend in business and he got me a new board for about $70.00 which we installed. Looks like everything good now! Will watch for drainage of condensation tray for a few days to make sure all is OK. Oh I put level on tray and it was leaning in direction of drainage hole. Also note had system charged about two weeks ago because freon low after 11 years in house. Service guy said freon should not have escaped so must be a leak somewhere. He put a sealer in system, expensive stuff like $170!!!


----------

